# CarLack sealant twins



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

hi all, im thinking of buying the carlack sealant kit for a silver car? it says you can get a 12 months protection?:doublesho what do you guys think

Car-Lack 68 Nano Systematic Care (Klasse AIO)
Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant (Klasse Sealant Glaze)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

halam said:


> hi all, im thinking of buying the carlack sealant kit for a silver car? it says you can get a 12 months protection?:doublesho what do you guys think
> 
> Car-Lack 68 Nano Systematic Care (Klasse AIO)
> Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant (Klasse Sealant Glaze)


I have use this combo and it looks great, durability is very much depending of weather and maintenance routine that you follow. But whole year, I doubt it.
I would say 4-10 months.

68 NSC very good cleaner but LLS isn't easiest one to use or you must learn how to use it


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

halam said:


> hi all, im thinking of buying the carlack sealant kit for a silver car? it says you can get a 12 months protection?:doublesho what do you guys think
> 
> Car-Lack 68 Nano Systematic Care (Klasse AIO)
> Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant (Klasse Sealant Glaze)


Its good stuff and has stood the test of time, a year is probably wishfull thinking but a lot depends on after care ie type of washing and QD.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

12 months is a bit keen , it is good stuff though and lasts very well

you will need to read up on how to use it , it needs to be put on stupidly thin or it can be hard to remove


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

One coat of Car-Lack 68 Nano AIO followed by two coats of the LLS will give good protection - I doubt that it'll give 12 months, but you can apply more layers of LLS over time.

I'd two coats on my daily driver when the pics were taken after overnight rain - added a couple more layers last weekend :thumb:










Roof


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Awsome beads ^^^^^^^^^^


what type of qd would be best? so far ive got some citrus bling and some reload atm.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Excellent products, but good for more like 6 months max.

Apply the sealant VERY sparingly and wait 24 hrs if possible between layers.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sonus Acrylic Glanz is a good choice for a QD, some even water LLS down to make a spray sealant:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonus-acrylic-glanz/prod_77.html


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

halam said:


> hi all, im thinking of buying the carlack sealant kit for a silver car? it says you can get a 12 months protection?:doublesho what do you guys think
> Car-Lack 68 Nano Systematic Care (Klasse AIO)
> Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant (Klasse Sealant Glaze)


Buy, buy, buy! :lol: It's very good stuff. It's worth getting used to how the Long Life Sealant handles application, but once you get the knack of it these products are hard to beat in my opinion and negate the need for any wax. NSC you can pretty much do what you like with, but LLS is very much a case of being easier to remove when you use less. I have yet to try using watered LLS as a quick detailing spray, but I tend to give a top up layer of LLS every so often anyway.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

If you get stubborn areas with LLS use the watered down LLS this will remove it but still keep the protection. Use distilled water at 50/50 with LLS


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Sonus Acrylic Glanz is a good choice for a QD, some even water LLS down to make a spray sealant:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonus-acrylic-glanz/prod_77.html


I use LLS diluted with DI water to a ratio 1:3. as you say it makes for a great spray sealant.:thumb:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan for keeping it topped up in winter when the bodywork is freezing cold. I might try it out! :thumb:


----------

